# Frogs and Geckos



## mark_d (Jun 15, 2013)

Hello from Northern Ireland 

This is my first post as a prospective pdf keeper! I'm in the process of setting up a tank for them.

Do any frog keepers have mixed vivs with Lygodactylus geckos? I would like to hear of both positive and negative feedback to see if it is possible and also what extra requirements may be needed?

Mark


----------



## yellow dart frog man (Mar 8, 2011)

I belive your talking about the Electric Blue Gecko (Also known as a blue day gecko)?? For start how big is the viv you are building?? What species of dart frog are you going to get?? I don't like the idea of mixing but it is possible with the right setup. If you have a gecko, i would use a ground dwelling frog(such as Dendrobates Tinc. Species). Then the animals wont come in contact much cause your frog generally is on the ground and your gecko is generally in the "treetops" of your tank.


----------



## mark_d (Jun 15, 2013)

I do not plan on mixing in my current tank build, 30x18x18", tho I do like the idea of controlled mixing if conditions suit both species. Williamsi is lygodactylus but I have seen some picturatus or kimhowelli lately and it got me thinking about mixing. I have no frogs/geckos at the minute


----------



## Trickishleaf (Jun 29, 2012)

Don't mix with darts. They are from completely different regions, and have very different immunities to parasites etc...
If you are going to mix, be sure to have a large enough tank to provide all of the micro environments for each species. 
In my opinion, A good combo would be Lygodactylus, some sort of Mantella, and some reed frogs. All are from a very similar zone in Africa.


----------



## mark_d (Jun 15, 2013)

Thank you trickishleaf, I was reading a thread last night and some suggested lygodactylus and mantella


----------



## friz (Jul 25, 2012)

I have several terariums 45 x 45 x 45 cm with darts ( D. auratus, leucomelas, R. vanzolinii ) and L. williamsi and breed them all without any problems.


----------



## Trickishleaf (Jun 29, 2012)

The other thing I would warn about is heat. I have not owned Mantellas, but my understanding is that they are very sensitive to heat. Given that Lygodactylus like a basking spot around 100 degrees, you might have issues with baking your mantellas. I'm sure there are workarounds for that, but just something to bear in mind.
For the record, I own a pair of Kimhowelli that recently hatched their 1st clutch.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

You may also set up a biotope viv, with geckos and hyperolius: hyperolius come from Africa.


----------



## eyeviper (May 23, 2006)

They do awesome together. I have 3 willamsii with some pumilio in a 72 gallon and they do fantastic. People who tell you no either don't keep them themselves or are boring . Any of the more humid loving smaller day geckos do Awesome with dart frogs. As suggested mantelas won't do so well. The day geckos like it hot and the mantelas absolutely require stable temps under 75 most of the time. I will be switching my pumilio to a new tank and replacing them with galacs. They are a frog species that like it warm also. And for reference the whole keep them with ground dwelling species is virtually a pointless suggestion. The geckos often are on the ground foraging and all of those "ground" dwelling species like to climb at least a few feet up so in an average vivarium they will both be interacting on all levels. My pumilio and geckos often perch on the exact same brom leaf. I have never seen aggression. So i Say do it! Just provide plenty of food make sure you supplement enough for the geckos and enjoy the cool interactions.


----------



## mark_d (Jun 15, 2013)

Thanks for theinfo guys, plenty to think about


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...381.1073741837.343832705722495&type=1&theater

these are in with a breeding reverse trio of White Basti. I must have 6 gecko eggs, 3-4 adults, some tiny babies and 6 bastimentos froglets and Juvis in there at this moment.


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

How are the L. lugubris? Do you get to see them much at all?


----------



## vjf000 (Jun 14, 2008)

I had thought the geckos, like williamsii would be eating the frogs and froglets?
They only eat insects? 
How large do the williamsii grow?


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

Dendrobait said:


> How are the L. lugubris? Do you get to see them much at all?


I don't know how his do, but I see mine pretty regularly.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

oh yes, both lugubris and williamsi are quite active. And no froglet eating.....

Just FF's and baby food.


----------



## eyeviper (May 23, 2006)

I see mine constantly. they eat gecko mix of my fingers. They grow like 3.5 inches. No frog eating at all. I would keep them with thumbs personally as well has only had good experiences with them. 

sports_doc/ MrBiggs - Do you have any type of spot light on your vivs with the geckos for heat? I don't on mine and find they love hanging upside down to bathe right under the T-5 HO bulb. Also, are you guys supplementing calcium more than what is found in repashi super cal if you are not using UVB? I am not using UVB as i have heard mixed views on the whole UVB, no UVB and the glass top prevents it. I supplement daily and have had great results so far.


----------

